# Good Morning!



## niki (Mar 15, 2011)

I've been lurking here, reading as much as can the past few days.  Trying to pick up the lingo so I can understand what I'm reading, too....Always enjoyed lifting, but have been afraid of it - to be honest, I gain muscle pretty darn quick for a female.  So, I never really ventured in.  However, I am pretty much sick and tired and fighting my body, tired of avoiding what makes me feel so great, and tired of doing so much damn cardio.  I'm here to learn.  Nice to meet everyone!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 15, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*niki* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Dustdatarse (Mar 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## niki (Mar 15, 2011)

Why, thank you!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

wp


----------



## Gena Marie (Mar 15, 2011)

Niki welcome to the board.  We are happy to have another gal on site.  We are also here to help you understand anything you might need


----------



## niki (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks again!  I am trying to overcome my fear of muscle gain....I know - pretty pathetic saying that on a bb forum....I am so used to doing high reps of everything.  Getting panic attacks when the scale stops (going down)  or worse (going up)....Balancing all of that against the incredible confidence boost/high I get when I can lift more than the guy sitting next to me.  Not that I'm comparing to you all, very fit people!  

I will probably ask so many questions, you all will get sick of hearing from me....


----------



## vortrit (Mar 15, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## 2B1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forum homegirl.


----------



## prop01 (Mar 15, 2011)

niki said:


> the incredible confidence boost/high I get when I can lift more than the guy sitting next to me. Not that I'm comparing to you all, very fit people!
> 
> Wow , you must be a big gal .
> I love the feeling I get when I am running around my gyms track and I try to show up the hot girl next to me .... damn sometimes I just can't keep up and they pass me by ! Oh well ...... I enjoy the veiw .


----------



## prop01 (Mar 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forum !!!!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 16, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## mr.magoo (Mar 16, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## niki (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks all!  Feels great to be here.  I look forward to learning.


----------



## bigdaddymax (Mar 22, 2011)

Welcome brother


----------



## tony05 (Mar 22, 2011)

welcome to IM sis...


----------



## Chill (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi.


----------



## niki (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for the warm welcome, guys!  I started a journal under the title, 'Catalyst', if anyone is interested in taking a look.  I've had some great input so far.


----------

